

Julian Assange running for a senate seat in Australia - anigbrowl
http://www.heraldsun.com.au/news/in-julain-assanges-senate-bid-you-may-not-get-who-you-see/story-e6frf7jo-1226615123157

======
mtgx
_My fear is Assange's possible election could see our delicate constitutional
and electoral mechanisms exploited for base political purposes._

Says the newspaper ran by Rupert Murdoch.

~~~
bdfh42
A bit rich that, coming from Murdoch.

However I can't see the Aussies voting for a wowser like Assange.

